# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Καναρίνι με άσθμα

## lianna

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά. Αν και είναι γεγονός ότι η συμμετοχή μου στο φόρουμ είναι ελάχιστη -  λόγω σοβαρού θέματος υγείας του αδελφού μου - θα ήθελα για άλλη μια φορά τη συμβουλή σας. Εδώ και δέκα ημέρες περίπου διαπίστωσα ότι το καναρίνι μου ήταν κρυωμένο, κάνοντας έναν χαρακτηριστικό ήχο - κυρίως το βράδυ- σαν να είναι βουλωμένη η μύτη του καθώς και φτέρνισμα. Του χορήγησα αντιβίωση για επτά ημέρες μαζί με βιταμίνες αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Επίσης μετά την αντιβίωση όταν το έπιασα για να του κόψω τα νύχια τον ακουσα να έχει ασθμα. Ακάρεα δεν είναι. Τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να του κάνω;

----------


## jk21

να το βαλεις σε *πολυ ζεστο* χωρο αμεσα.το ειχε  σε εξωτερικο μεχρι τωρα; δεν ηταν οτι καλυτερο οτι εδωσες αντιβιωση αμεσως,ισως μαλιστα και οχι την καταλληλοτερη (αν ηταν αναγκαια ) .ασθμα δεν παθαινει ενα πουλι απο την μια μερα στην αλλη εκτος πχ αν ειχε καποιο σοκ απο επιθεση θηρευτη (πχ κατακαξα ,γατα ,γερακι ) .πες μας πιο φαρμακο ακριβως εδινες και σε πια δοσολογια.επεισης αν ειχες πηγες ασβεστιου στο κλουβι (σουπιοκοκκαλο κλπ)   .υποθετω απο τη στιγμη που αρρωστησε να μην του εβαζες μπανακι..δεν το λεω για να μην ξανακρυωσε απο αυτο αλλα απο την σκοπια να επινε νερο και απο κει και να επαιρνε τελικα λιγοτερο φαρμακο

----------


## lianna

Τα έχω πάντα μέσα στο σπίτι. Για αντιβίωση του έδωσα το Tabernil doxiciclina σε αναλογία 4 σταγόνες σε 40ml νερό μαζί με πολυβιταμίνες για επτά ημέρες. Δεν του την έδωσα αμέσως αλλά μετά από τρεις ημέρες παρακολούθησης. Θεώρησα ότι είναι ένα απλό κρύωμα και οτι μπορεί να το ξεπεράσει από μόνο του. Όμως όταν το είδα να ξυπνάει για να φτερνιστεί και να ξανακοιμάται θεώρησα ότι κάτι έπρεπε να κάνω. Σουπιοκόκκαλο δεν του έχω εδώ και λίγο καιρό. Όσο για το μπάνιο του βάζω μόνο το Σάββατο που είμαι στο σπίτι και του την πέρνω αμέσως μόλις πλυθεί. Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι τρώει και συμπεριφέρεται κανονικά καθώς και τραγουδάει. Όμως το βράδυ που λουφάζει για ύπνο τον ακούω να αναπνέει όπως ήμαστε εμείς με συνάχι.

----------


## jk21

θεωρητικα η ουσια (δοξυκυκλινη ) ειναι καταλληλη για αναπνευστικες λοιμωξεις και ισως η μονη ακομα δραστικη αναμεσα στις αλλες τετρακυκλινες .καπου μαλιστα βρηκα και την δοση του πιο αραιη απο οσο εδωσες για να πω οτι ισως να εφταιγε οτι το εδωσες πιο αραιο.δεν το ξερω σαν φαρμακο απο χρηση του σε γνωστους μου αλλα αν οσα γραφει οτι εχει τα εχει θα επρεπε να μειωσει αν οχι να χτυπησει καποιο ανθεκτικο μικροβιο.το οτι το εχεις σε ζεστο χωρο ειναι σωστο και σωστοτερο και αναγκαιο ειναι η τοποθετηση του σε μερος οπου θα θερμαινεται περισσοτερο απο τους 22 βαθμους που ειναι η θερμοκρασια ενος νορμαλ θερμαινομενου σπιτιου.μια θερμαντικη κεραμικη λαμπα θα ηταν το ιδανικο αλλα δεν ξερω αν ηθελες και που να βρεις που να σε βολευει.δεν πιστευω οτι εχει καποιο μονιμο ασθμα εκτος αν το εχει καιρο και τωρα το παρατηρησες αλλα και σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα εβλεπες και σημαδια στη διαρκεια της ημερας .κοντανασα ορατη! αν δε ειναι καποια αλλεργια απο κατι που αλλαξε στο σπιτι (ακομα και υπαρξη σκονης )  ή υπαρξη ακαρεων (αν και δεν θα κελαηδουσε και θα σου ανοιγε συχνα το στομα προσπαθωντας και καλα κατι να βγαλει ,να φτυσει ...)  ,τοτε ειναι ανθεκτικο μικροβιο και πρεπει να δοκιμασεις ισως (αν με καλη παροχη θερμοτητας  δεν δεις βελτιωση  πχ  http://petbirds.gr/content/58/     ) καποια ισχυροτερη αντιβιωση.η προσφατη χορηγηση και για 7 μερες ακομη μιας με κανει επιφυλακτικο!

----------


## lianna

Το δωμάτιο που τα έχω είναι το πιο ζεστό και σε μόνιμη ουσιαστικά θερμοκρασία που φτάνει τους 21 με 22 βαθμούς. Δεν υπάρχουν μεταβολές θερμοκρασίας αλλά ούτε και ρεύματα. Είναι τοποθετημένα στο κέντρο του δωματίου σε κοντινή απόσταση από το καλοριφερ και την μπαλκονόπορτα και προφυλαγμένα αφού τα έχω μέσα σε ξύλινα κουτιά οπου τα τοιχώματα δεξιά και αριστερά είναι με διάφανο χοντρό υλικό για να έχουν φως. Το άλλο μου καναρίνι δεν μου έχει αρρωστήσει ποτέ γι' αυτό και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει με αυτό συγκεκριμένα το πουλάκι που από τότε που μας ήρθε από μόνο του στο μπαλκόνι μας πολύ συχνά μου παρουσιάζει τέτοια αναπνευστικά προβλήματα. Σε περίπτωση που είναι αλλεργία τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω ή και γενικά τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να του χορηγήσω έτσι ώστε να λυθεί το πρόβλημά του πιο αποτελεσματικά.

----------


## jk21

ΛΙΑΝΑ αν ειναι κρυωμενο (αν και μου λες οτι το ειχες μεσα) για θεραπεια θελει τοπικα πολυ πιο υψηλη θερμοκρασια ,σιγουρα γυρω στους 30 αν οχι παραπανω.οχι εννοειται απο πανω αλλα βαλε το κοντα σε καλοτιφερ αλλα να εχεις πανω στο καλοριφερ ενα μεταλλικο δοχειο με νερο για να παιζει το ρολο υγραντη της ατμοσφαιρας .απο κει και περα το βραδυ στην ησυχια ακου μηπως κανει καποιον ηχο σαν να σπαει σπορους ενω ειναι κουρνιασμενο.για να δουμε μηπως εχει προβλημα με ακαρεα .το ακους την ημερα να κελαηδα κανονικα; φαρμακο υπαρχει καποιο σε πετ για το χρονιο ασθμα αλλα εχει ουσιες (πχ δεξαμεθαζονη αν θυμαμαι ειδος κορτιζονης ) που αν το πουλακι δεν εχει κατι τετοιο ειναι κριμα να ταλαιπωρηθει .πως ειναι η καθημερινη του συμπεριφορα στο κλουβι; φαγητο ,σταση ,κελαηδησμα;

----------


## lianna

Δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στη συμπεριφορά του. Τρώει κανονικά τραγουδά  δυνατά και καθαρά και είναι κινητικότατος. Απλά το βράδυ όταν κουρνιάζει  ακούγεται σαν να έχει καταρροή. Έιναι όπως το αλλεργικό άσθμα που έχω  εγώ πάντα αυτήν την εποχή. Καταρροή μύτης και δύσπνοια. Θα ήθελα να  τονίσω ότι αυτή την δύσπνοια - προς το παρόν- την ακούς μόνο εάν τον  πιάσεις και τον βάλεις κοντά στο αυτί σου. Έιναι ένα πρόβλημα που  δυστυχώς του παρουσιάζεται πολύ συχνά. Αντιθέτως το άλλο μου καναρίνι  δεν έχει αρρωστήσει ποτέ του. Δεν ξέρω εάν παίζει ρόλο το ότι μας ήρθε  στο μπαλκόνι πολύ πριν από δύο χρόνια σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση και του  έχει μείνει κάποια μόνιμη ευαισθησία. Το θέμα είναι ότι σχεδόν κάθε μήνα  αναγκάζομαι να του δώσω αντιβίωση. Μία φορά που επιχείρησα στο παρελθόν  να μην του χορηγήσω γρήγορα φάρμακο αλλά να δώ εάν είναι σε θέση να το  αντιμετωπίσει μόνος του έτρεχα και δεν έφτανα. Θα  τον βάλω κοντά σε ένα  ηλεκτρικό καλοριφέρ που έχω για απόψε και βλέπουμε. Στο pet shop που  πήγα για την αγορά της άμμου τους και τους ρώτησα κι αυτούς για το αυτό  το θέμα μου πρότειναν το ριγανέλαιο. Σκέφτομαι να το αγοράσω αλλά θα  ήθελα και τη γνώμη σας.

----------


## jk21

ΛΙΑΝΝΑ αν το λαχανιασμα το ακους μονο οταν το κρατας ισως ειναι και απο το στρες του πουλιου αφου εκεινο δεν σε ξερει απο μικρο οπως το δικο σου.δεν μπορω να ξερω απο μακρια αλλα εγω δεν θα εδινα καθε μηνα αντιβιωσεις σε καμμια περιπτωση και αν αυτο εχει γινει,πιθανοτατα το πουλακι να μην εχει καν καποιο μικροβιο αλλα αλλη αιτια και δεν ειναι μονο μια (αν υπαρχει φυσικα πραγματι προβλημα αλλα για να επιμενεις ισως υπαρχει) .το ριγανελαιο αν το χρησιμοποιησεις ως αιθεριο ελαιο (δεν ξερω αν εχεις δει κατι πηλινα που βαζεις απανω αιθεριο ελαιο και απο κατω αναβεις κερακι ρεσω και μυριζει η ατμοσφαιρα) σιγουρα βοηθα στο αναπνεστικο ! αν μαλιστα του εβαζες (αν ειναι διαλυμενο το σκευασμα υποθετω ) και ελαχιστο με μπατονετα οχι στις τρυπες αλλα  πιο μπροστα στο πανω ραμφος ή στο μπανακι του ακομη καλυτερα σιγουρα θα βοηθουσε (το τελευταιο μονο αν το πουλι ειναι πολυ κοντα σε θερμανση για να μην κρυωσει περισσοτερο αν ειναι ηδη κρυωμενο) .θα με ενδιεφερε πολυ να μου πεις πιο σκευασμα εχουν στο πετσοπ με ριγανελαιο (αναφορα μονο σκευασματος ,οχι που το πηρες )

----------


## lianna

Το σκεύασμα ονομάζεται drymos oregano "Φυσικό αρωματικό & διεγερτικό πτηνών και ζώων. Συστατικά: 5% ριγανέλαιο, διπλά απεσταγμενο νερό, γαλακτοποιητής. Δοσολογία: 0.5lm - 1ml ανά λίτρο πόσιμου νερού για 3 ημέρες την εβδομάδα. Δεν έχει παρενέργειες και είναι κατάλλλο για όλα τα διακοσμητικά & ωδικά πουλιά, παπαγάλους, περιστέρια εδαφόβια, τρωκτικά κλπ. Στο pet shop υποστηρίζουν ότι το δίνουν σε όλα τα πουλιά για να μην έχουν εντερικά και αναπνευστικά προβλήματα καθως και ότι βοηθα στο να βελτιώσουν το ανοσσοποιητικό τους. Δημήτρη αναφέρεις παραπάνω ότι η αιτία μπορεί να είναι άλλη. Έχεις κάτι υπόψη σου;

----------


## jk21

με πμ μου λες που το εχεις παρει  και αν αναγραφει εταιρια παραγωγης.να το παρεις και να του βαζεις οπως προτεινει σε διαλυση στο νερο αλλα καθε μερα για 10 μερες .μετα οπως προτεινε .αλλα και στο μπανιο του.επισης να του βαζεις μια σταγονα ισα ισα  στο πανω ραμφος μπροστα μπροστα (μπροστα αλλα σε αποσταση απο τη μυτη για να το αναπνεει )

αιτια για προβλημα στο αναπνευστικο μπορει να ειναι καποια αλλεργια,συσσωρευση σκονης για καποιο λογο στους πνευμονες,μυκητες στο αναπνευστικο (ασπεργιλλωση) ,σκουληκια στην τραχεια (syngamus ) ,ακαρεα  της τραχειας ,καποια αιτια που εχει τρομαξει το πουλι ,ισως και αλλα

----------


## lianna

Λόγω του δικού μου προβλήματος με το αναπνευστικό είμαι πολύ σχολαστική με την καθαριότητα τόσο του σπιτιού όσο και των κλουβιών των καναρινιών. Οπότε την σκόνη την αποκλείω διότι θα είχα πρώτα εγώ θέμα. Ακάρεα δεν έχει, το έλεγξα. Τους μύκητες όμως στο αναπνευστικό δεν τους είχα ξανακούσει. Αυτό πως μπορεί να διαγνωστεί; Το ριγανέλαιο το αγόρασα και θα σου στέλνω με πμ τα στοιχεία που ζήτησες

----------


## jk21

ακριβως δεν ξερω αλλα σιγουρα απο γιατρο με γνωσεις σε ασθενειες των πτηνων.ειναι η λεγομενη ασπεργιλλωση.

----------


## lianna

Καλημέρα σε όλη τη παρέα του club. Λόγω διαφόρων δυσάρεστων συμβάντων δεν κατάφερα να συμμετεχω έτσι όπως θα ήθελα το τελευταίο χρονικό διάστημα στο forum, ωστόσο όσο μπορούσα έμπαινα και ενημερωνόμουν. Όμως με το χρόνιο πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει  το καναρίνι μου έχω πολλές απορίες τις οποίες θα ήθελα να συζητήσω μαζί σας. Από την αρχή σχεδόν που το αγόρασα  - το οποίο έχω τρία χρόνια -  έχει συνεχώς πρόβλημα με το αναπνευστικό του. Ο κτηνίατρος μου συνέστησε τότε να του δίνει aviomycin με αντιασμάτικο. Πράγματι για όσο καιρό του το χορηγούσα και για λίγες ημέρες μετά τη θεραπεία το καναρίνι ήταν καλά, ζωηρό και τραγουδούσε. Όμως αυτό δεν κρατάει για πολλή. Μετά την πάροδο δύο ή τριών εβδομάδων παρουσιάζει τα ίδια ακριβώς συμπτώματα με αποτέλεσμα να παίρνει και πάλι αντιβίωση. Τον τελευταίο καιρό όμως παρατηρώ ότι το γνωστό αυτό κρυωμά του, πέρα από το συχνό φτέρισμα και αδιαθεσία, συνοδεύεται και με ρινικές λευκές εκκρίσεις τις οποίες αποβάλλει με τίναγμα του κεφαλιού του γεμίζοντας το κλουβί με αυτές. Του έδωσα sivotine, έγινε καλά αλλά και πάλι παρουσιάζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Το καημένο έχει παρει τόση αντιβίωση πια που αναρωτιέμαι πως ζει. Επίσης θεωρώ ότι από τη στιγμή που το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται συνεχώς ότι οι αντιβιώσεις δεν το βοηθούν πραγματικά αλλά απλώς καταπραΰνουν το πρόβλημα. Κάθε συμβουλή σας είναι πολύτιμη διότι δεν μπορώ να το βλέπω να υποφέρει.

----------


## jk21

ΛΙΑΝΝΑ μετακινησα το θεμα σου στο παλιο που ειχες ανοιξει για να εχουμε μια συνεχεια ... σου το ειχα πει και τοτε ,στο λεω και τωρα .το πουλι εχει χρονιο προβλημα στο αναπνευστικο μαλλον απο μυκητισιακη λοιμωξη και ποτε ποτε χειροτερευει λογω βακτηριακων λοιμωξεων .εχει χορηγησει στο παρελθον aviomysin (τριμεθοπριμη με ειδος σουλφοναμισης ) ,δοξυκυκλινη (tabernil doxicyclina ) ,χλωροτετρακυκλινη (sivotine ) ,χωρις οριστικο αποτελεσμα .με ποιο απο αυτα ειχε την μεγαλυτερη βελτιωση;υπαρχει καποιο που εκανες πανω απο μια αγωγη με αυτο;  πριν απο κατι αλλο ανοιξε το στομα του πουλιου (μετακινησε το κατω ραμφος προς τα κατω ) και δες στο βαθος αν υπαρχουν βλεννες  ή πιο συμπαγη λευκη μαζα ή δερματικη λευκοκιτρινη επιφανεια .ειχες βαλει (εχει σημασια να μου πεις ειλικρινα ) το ριγανελαιο με τον τροπο που σου ειπα; για ποσες μερες και ποσο συχνα το εκανες; το εχεις ακομα; το πιθανοτερο ειναι να δωσεις και αντιβιωση (γιατι μαλλον εχει και δευτερογενη μικροβιακη λοιμβξη αυτη τη στιγμη )  και αντιμυκητισιακο αλλα θελω να μου πεις ολα τα παραπανω που ρωτησα πρωτα .επισης αν εχει σκοπο να απευθυνθεις σε πτηνιατρο

----------


## lianna

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη. Τελικά αυτό το παλιό θέμα μας ταλαιπωρεί συνεχώς. Το ριγανέλαιο το έχω ακόμη και φυσικά το χρησιμοποιώ αν και δεν του αρέσει ιδιαίτερα, ειδικά στη μπανιέρα του. Ναι το έχω πάει τρεις φορές σε γιατρό και η συνταγή είναι αντιβίωση. Εκτός από αυτές που αναφέρω του έχω χορηγήσει και baytril 0,5% μετά από σύσταση του ίδιου του γιατρού. Όμως ούτε αυτή βοήθησε για πολύ και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα να το ξαναπάω στο γιατρό. Στο στόμα του δεν παρατήρησα τίποτα από αυτά που αναφέρεις. Όμως όταν τον ψηλάφισα είδα ότι το κόκκαλο της καρίνας του είναι πολύ έντονα ευδιάκριτο. Το καναρίνι μου είναι πολύ αδύνατο. Επίσης διαπιστώνω ότι δεν τρώει πολύ. Κάθεται στη χαμηλή πατήθρα και δεν ανεβαίνει επάνω. Δεν ξέρω πια τι να κάνω. Κάποιος μου είπε να πάψω να ασχολούμαι πια μαζί του, αλλά δεν πάει έτσι.

----------


## jk21

θελω να βαζεις στη μυτη ριγανελαιο οπως σου ειχα περιγραψει στην πρωτη σελιδα παλια ,με τον τροπο της επαλειψης κοντα στα ρουθουνια με μπατονετα .ελαχιστο ! 

θα ξεκινησεις nystamysin (αν μας διαβαζει ο Πανος ... ξερει αυτος ... θα με κοροιδευει ο κυριος <<νυσταμισιν >> αλλα δεν φταιω εγω ... )  για 10 μερες στο στομα 0.075 ml  το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα με συρριγγα του 1 ml (κατι λιγοτερο απο το 1/10 της συρριγκας ) .δεν θα δινεις σε καμμια περιπτωση ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ή τις ...μπιπ κιτρινες βιταμινες γιατι εχουν ζαχαρη .ελπιζω να ειναι candida και οχι ασπεργιλλος .οι εκρισσεις δειχνουν και βακτηριακη δευτερογενη λοιμωξη .θελεις να ξεκινησεις αμεσα στην ποτιστρα baytril ή bactrimel ,θελεις λιγες μερες αργοτερα (αν το βλεπεις να ειναι εντονα κακοδιαθετο και φουσκωμενο να το κανεις αμεσα )  ,οπως νομιζεις .εγω προσωπικα θα ηθελα αν δεν δειχνει κατι πολυ επιθετικο να το αποφυγεις γιατι μπορει να ειναι ηπιο κρυωμα απο την εξασθενιση του οργανισμου απο μυκητες και να το ξεπερασει σιγα σιγα

----------


## lianna

Φαντάζομαι ότι θα συνεχίσω να βάζω και στη ποτήστρα του ριγανέλαιο. Προς το παρόν πηγαίνω στο φαρμακείο. Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να του το δώσω. Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη. Θα τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα

----------


## jk21

αν βαλεις και αντιβιωση στην ποτιστρα ,οχι να μην το βαλεις.αν δεν βαλεις αντιβιωση αμεσα ,ναι να το βαλεις !!!

----------


## lianna

Επειδή δεν βρήκα σύρριγκα του 1ml πήρα σταγονόμετρο. Το 1 ml είναι 20 σταγόνες στο σταγονόμετρο, άρα θα πρέπει να του δίνω 2 σταγόνες από το nystamycin. Σωστά; Ελπίζω να μην υπερβαίνω τη δοσολογία. Πάντως σήμερα δείχνει πιο κινητικός. Είναι δυνατόν να έδρασε τόσο γρήγορα το φάρμακο;

----------


## jk21

καθε σταγονα θα ειναι 0.05 ml .εσυ θελεις καθε φορα 1μισυ σταγονα .... μην φοβασαι ομως για την μικρη υπερδοσολογια . η νυστατινη αποβαλλεται στις κουτσουλιες .καλα ειναι βεβαια τις αλλες μερες να το ρυθμισεις .ζητα συρριγγα ινσουλινης .εστω και των 0.3 ml και δινε 2μισυ φορες την συρριγκα καθε φορα  .μικρη βελτιωση μπορει να δεις ομως πρεπει να συνεχισεις και τις 10 μερες.οι μυκητες δεν φευγουν ευκολα και μετα τη θεραπεια θελει προσοχη .κατα τακτα διαστηματα μηλοξυδο και διακοπη καθε πηγη ζαχαρης .πχ ξεχνα την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη 

εβαλες και αντιβιωση ή μονο νυσταμισιν; ριγανελαιο; αν δεν εβαλες αντιβιωση ,σιγουρα να βαλεις ριγανελαιο.βοηθα σε μυκητες και βακτηρια

----------


## lianna

Σήμερα το πρωί αποφάσισα να του δώσω και baytril οπότε μια που τον έπιασα για το nystamycin του έβαλα με μπατονέτα ριγανέλαιο στο ράμφος. Το θέμα είναι ότι τη Δευτέρα που θα πάω στη δουλειά πως θα του δίνω το φάρμακο. Φεύγω το πρωί στις 6.20 και γυριζω στις 4.00. Πειράζει εάν του το δίνω το μεσημέρι και μετά το βράδυ; Σύρριγκα δεν έχω βρεί ακόμη αλλά θα ψάξω κι αλλού. Τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρω ότι δεν παίρνει μεγάλη δόση. Έτοιμη αυγοτροφή σταμάτησα να τους δίνω από τότε που διάβασα τις συνταγές σου για αυγόψωμο.  Εξάλλου τι Ηπειρώτισα θα ήμουν εάν δεν ζύμωνα;!

----------


## jk21

απο δευτερα θα του βαζεις μεχρι να γυρισεις 3.75 ml στα 100 ml νερου στην ποτιστρα και οταν γυρνας θα βαζεις καθαρο νερο στην ποτιστρα και θα δινεις μονο την απογευματινη δοση στο στομα .το θεμα ειναι τι θα γινει με την αντιβιωση .... δεν γνωριζω εγκυρα αν η φαρμακοκινητικη των δυο ουσιων (της αντιβιωσης και του αντιμυκητιασιακου επιτρεπει προσμειξη στην ιδια ποτιστρα ... στον οργανισμο ταυτοχρονη ληψη επιτρεπεται αλλα στο ιδιο νερο ειναι κατι αλλο ...περαν ολων αυτων αν ειδες βελτιωση σκεφτομαι μην δεν συνεχιζες baytril γιατι σε υπαρξη μυκητων ,δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο .υποθετω ειχες δωσει και χθες νυσταμισιν και εκει οφειλεται η βελτιωση και οχι στο baytril .βεβαια ξερω οτι καλα ειναι να μην σταματαμε τα φαρμακα ... ειμαι σε διλλημα .δεν μου ειχες πει οτι δεν θα μπορουσες να χορηγεις το ενα σκευασμα στο στομα .θα σου λεγα να μην ξεκινησεις αντιβιωση ... μιση μερα ειναι ισως και λιγοτερο αν ειχε προλαβει το πρωι πρωι να πιει καθαρο νερο .τοτε πινουν μεγαλη ποσοτητα απο τη συνολικη της ημερας ... στην πορεια βλεπουμε

----------


## lianna

Οι οδηγίες στο baytril λέει  να το χορηγούμε για 3 - 5 ημέρες. Οπότε μάλλον για δύο μέρες που θα έχει στην ποτίστρα του την αντιβίωση θα του δίνω το νυσταντιν το πρωί πριν φύγω για τη δουλειά. Λϊγο βάρβαρο αλλά δεν βλέπω καλύτερη λύση. Εσύ τι λές;

----------


## jk21

αν χορηγησεις baytril θα το δωσεις σιγουρα για 5 μερες  .ναι να του το δινεις πριν φυγεις .αν ειναι σκοταδι να ανοιγεις το φως διπλανου δωματιου ή καποιο χαμηλο κοντα του να ξυπνα ηρεμα και οχι αποτομα .μετα απο κανενα 10 λεπτο θα του το δινεις .τι ωρα θα πρεπει να γινεται αυτο; ποσο νωριτερα απο την συνηθισμενη εγερση του ; αν δεν ειναι πολυ ,θα αφηνεις φευγοντας το χαμηλο φως για να μην ξανακοιμαται .αν ειναι πολυ νωρις ,θα το αφηνεις να ξανακοιμηθει

----------


## lianna

Θα πρέπει να του δίνω κατά της 6 το πρωί. Αυτή την εποχή το έχω έξω στο μπαλκόνι. Επειδή πριν φύγω για τη δουλειά πίνω καφέ έξω θα του ανοίγω το φώς. Μέσα στην ποτίστρα μαζί με την αντιβίωση προσθέτω και λίγο ultra levir. Ελπίζω να κάνω σωστά. Ως αναφορά τη διατροφή του υπάρχει κάτι που πρέπει να αποφεύγω αυτές τις ημέρες ή και το αντίθετο;

----------


## jk21

οπου να ναι ξημερωνει ,ενταξει ειναι .ενταξει και για το ultra levure .μην δινεις οτιδηποτε εχει ζαχαρη (αυγοτροφη ετοιμη ,παστελι με σπορους ,κιτρινοκοκκινες λεγομενες βιταμινες )

----------


## lianna

Ενώ την πρώτη ημέρα χορήγησης των φαρμάκων έδειχνε σημάδια ανάκαμψης τώρα παρατηρώ ότι πέρα από το ότι κάθεται κάτω με φουσκωμένα τα πούπουλα ότι έχει και έχει και ρίγη. Τι μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## jk21

δινεις baytril;

----------


## lianna

Ναί του δίνω.

----------


## jk21

φοβαμαι μην εχει προχωρημενους μυκητες και το baytril το εξασθενει επιπλεον .. αλλα δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να το κοψεις .θελω να δεις στο στομα του στο βαθος ξανα για πηχτη λευκη μαζα ,για να εξελειψω μια σκεψη μου για τριχομοναδες αν και το βρισκω απιθανο αν δεν εχει επαφη με αγριοπουλια ή περιστερια .το νυσταμισιν στο στομα το δινεις ομαλα; μηπως εδειξε να πνιγεται; μετα απο μια κακη κατα λαθος χορηγηση μπορει να παει και καποια ποσοτητα στην αναπνευστικη οδο και να εχει αναπνευστικη δυσλειτουργια . οι κουτσουλιες του πως ειναι; βαλε αν μπορεις φωτο και κοιτα την κοιλια του αν εχει διαστολη ή εχει αλλαξει χρωμα .πως ειναι τωρα;

----------


## lianna

Εντάξει το bytril θα του το κόψω. Το στόμα του είναι καθαρό και το νυσταμισίν του το δίνω λίγο - λίγο οπότε δεν έχουμε τέτοια προβλήματα. Οι κουστουλιές του είναι πολύ συμπαγή, στεγνές και σκουρόχρωμες. Δεν έχουν καθόλου υγρό. Φωτογραφίες θα βγάλω αύριο. Δεν θα ήθελα να το ταράξω τώρα που κοιμάται. Δεν έχει πλέον υγρά στη μύτη του αλλά παρόλο που έχει κλειστό το στόμα του κάνει λες και καταπίνει νερό συνέχεια. Επίσης δεν τρώει σχεδόν καθόλου. Απόψε που του έδωσα το φάρμοκο και κοίταξα την κοιλιά του δεν είδα τίποτα το παράξενο εκτός του ότι είναι πολύ αδύνατο.

----------


## jk21

ελλειψη ορεξης εχουμε στους μυκητες που ερεθιζουν οισοφαγο και προλοβο και δεν μπορει ανετα να καταπιει και οταν εχουμε κλεισιμο της οδου της τροφης απο τριχομοναδα .τι εννοεις με το νερο; πως κανει αφου δεν ανοιγει το ραμφος ;  οι κουτσουλιες αν εχουν σκουρο μερος δεν παραπεμπουν σε τριχομοναδα .εκει τα πουλια εχουν ελαχιστη χωνεμενη τροφη γιατι σε προχωρημενη κατασταση δεν μπορει καν να περασει .σταματησε να τρεμει; κοιμηθηκε κατω ή στην πατηθρα;

----------


## lianna

Κοιμήθηκε στην πατήθρα, εκεί που συνηθίζει να κοιμάται. Ως αναφορά με το νερό, κάνει συνεχώς συσπάσεις στο λαιμό του, σαν να καταπίνει συνεχώς αλλά χωρίς νά ανοίγει το ράμφος του. Την ημέρα δεν ανεβαίνει στις πάνω πατήθρες, κάθεται στην κάτω, έχει την ουρά του κατεβασμένη και είναι ελαφρώς φουσκωμένος, ακόμη και όταν πάω πολύ κοντά του δεν αντιδρά. Γενικά όταν του δίνω αντιβίωση παρατηρώ μία κακοδιαθεσία αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτή τη φορά. Πως προσβάλλονται από μύκητες;

----------


## ninos

κυρίως απο αντιβιώσεις, τροφές που έχουν πολύ υγρασία, ποτίστρες που δεν αλλάζεται το νερό και έχει πιάσει μούχλα κτλ..

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Όλα αυτά συνεπάγονται στην καθαριότητα.. Η ποτίστρα πρέπει κάθε μέρα να καθαρίζετε από μέσα με βούρτσα που χρησιμοποιούν στα μπιμπερό των βρεφών.. Το υπόστρωμα κάτω να καθαρίζετε επί καθημερινής βάσεως.. Απολύμανση του κλουβιού κάθε δεκαπενθήμερο με ξύδι και ξέπλυμα με καυτό νερό.. Η τροφή να αποθηκεύεται σε ερμαράκι που να μην έχει υγρασίες... Καθημερινό άλλαγμα της τροφής.. με όλα αυτά είναι δύσκολο να μας αρρωσταίνουν με το παραμικρό..

----------


## jk21

ΛΙΑΝΝΑ αυτο που περιγραφεις συνεπαγεται προβλημα στον προλοβο ή στην τραχεια ή καπου εκει κοντα .αν ηταν ακαρεα ,η κατασταση του θα ηταν επιδεινωμενη μονο αν υπηρχε και δευτερογενης λοιμωξη στην περιοχη και το αντιβιοτικο δεν θα ελυνε το προβλημα (χρειαζεται σκευασμα ιβερμεκτινης ) αλλα θα το βελτιωνε .δεν θα ειχαμε επιδεινωση .εκτος των μυκητων ή τριχομοναδων που ειναι αλλες αιτιες στις οποιες εχω αναφερθει , υπαρχει και μια περιπτωση σκουληκιων ,τα gapeworms (syngamus trachea ) αλλα ειναι σπανια στα καναρινια ...

----------


## lianna

Θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι ακάρεα διότι γνωρίζω τον ήχο που παράγουν όταν έχουν. Όταν το βρήκα στο μπαλκόνι μου πριν από τρία χρόνια είχε ακάρεα στην τραχεία και τότε του είχα κάνει θεραπεία. Σκεύασμα ιβερμεκτίνης έχω αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν θα ήταν συνετό να το χρησιμοποιήσω σε αυτή τη φάση, αλλά και πάλι εσείς γνωρίζετε πολύ καλύτερα από εμένα. Θέμα καθαριότητας δεν τίθεται διότι το κλουβί του καθαρίζεται κάθε μέρα και πλένεται κάθε εβδομάδα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση το πρόβλημα του να υπήρχε πριν το βρώ;

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Είναι δύσκολο μετά πάροδο τριών ετών να επανεμφανισθεί κάποια νόσος παλιά... Πάρτον σε κάποιο πτηνίατρο να το εξετάσει.. Είναι το καλύτερο σε τέτοια περίπτωση... Μην το αμελήσεις διότι υποφέρει, έτσι..

----------


## lianna

Το πρόβλημά του είναι συνεχόμενο αυτά τα τρία χρόνια. Το έχω πάει πέντε φορές στο γιατρό και η κατάληξη είναι να πέρνει δύο φορές το μήνα διάφορες αντιβιώσεις. Για πολλαπλασιασέ το επί 3 χρόνια. Τόση αντιβίωση δεν έχουν πάρει ούτε τα παιδιά μου!

----------


## ninos

απο όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις, εγω καταλαβαίνω οτι το ανοσοποιητικό του πουλιού δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία το πουλάκι καταπέφτει. Άρα ίσως θα πρέπει παράλληλα να ενεργήσεις στην τόνωση του ανοσοποιητικό του.  Έχεις σκεφθεί να του παρέχεις διάφορα μαντζούνια και βότανα όπως αυτά που αναφέρονται παρακάτω ; 

*Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή*

*Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών*

*Livimun Chevita

*Τα παραπάνω εννοείται οτι δεν θα φέρουν το θαύμα απο την μια μέρα στην άλλη, αλλά σίγουρα μακροπρόθεσμα μπορεί να βοηθήσουν το πουλάκι.

----------


## lianna

Το μπαλκόνι μου είναι γεμάτο με βότανα αλλά δεν του αρέσουν καθόλου. Επίσης σνομπάρει τελείως κάθε λαχανικό εκτός από το αγγούρι. Από φρούτα τσιμπολογά μόνο το μήλο και του αρέσει το αυγό. Απεχθάνεται τη ρίγανη και προτιμά να διψάσει παρά να πίει νερό με ριγανέλαιο. Επίσης δεν πλησιάζει καθόλου τα στίκ που φτιάνχω με μέλι. Τρώει μόνο τους σπόρους υγείας. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί πιό μίζερο καναρίνι. Αντιθέτως με το μαλινουά που δεν προλαβαίνω να πάρω το χέρι μου από το κλουβί και τρέχει να φάει.

----------

